# Best Commercially Produced Slingshot?



## Sam

I mean mass produced, like the Barnett Black Widow... Discuss!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hands down the Saunders flat banders. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

Agreed. Saunders all the way.


----------



## NaturalFork

I will explain the reasons why I think Saunders are the best.

1. Flat bands. And good ones too!

2. Easy change system. No more struggling to get broken tubes off.

3. Cheap. These things are well worth the money.

4. Very rugged and well built. Will last a long time.

My second nomination would have to be trumark of course.


----------



## NightKnight

100% Saunders. I wrote this in my blog a while back:


> I am going to get on my soap-box here for a moment. *I think that Saunders is the best production manufacturer out there.* I recommend that all shooters have at least one Saunders model in their collection. Why? For three different, but interrelated, reasons. Read on to find out.
> 
> 1. The first reason is the actual product that they produce. The flat bands that Saunders uses have more delivered power than any other production bands, and this is even more true with the Black Mamba bands. This is the case despite their light pull, which pull makes them fun to shoot for everybody, including women or kids. The bands will last for hundreds if not thousands of shots. The Black Mamba bands have UV protection, so they will have a longer "shelf life" as well.
> 
> 2. Saunders is dedicated to consistently upgrading their product. They are innovative on multiple fronts. First, they are always bringing out new technologies. They were the first commercial manufacturer to use flat bands. Models like the WRP (Wrist Rocket Pro) are completely new in design and ergonomics. Their flat band models have a near fail safe design in that if a band does come loose that is all that will hit you. The pouch they use is the lightest and fastest out there, but still very durable. Note that this is the second high-speed pouch design the have come out with. The first one, while very fast, apparently did not meet their exacting standards. They are also on their second generation of bands. I challenge anyone to name a company who has done more to advance the art in the past 20 years.
> 
> 3. Formal testing is very important when new products are being developed or when parts suppliers change. Saunders is 1 of only 2 companies that have testing areas setup in their plants to test new designs. If Daisy had a testing process they likely would not have injured those kids with the ERG-100 "Natural" issues.


----------



## SlingMan

Saunders ALL THE WAY!!!

Shot mine today for 100 rounds. I guess I got a nack for this sport.
I was nailing a 5" target at 10 meters nearly every shot.

Good work Bill!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

SlingMan said:


> Saunders ALL THE WAY!!!
> 
> Shot mine today for 100 rounds. I guess I got a nack for this sport.
> I was nailing a 5" target at 10 meters nearly every shot.
> 
> Good work Bill!!!


Which Saunders do you have? I nailed a 2" target at 40 yards today with my falcon 2. Took my about 30 tries though.


----------



## dgui

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSaunders !


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Another reason is you can buy repair parts! Saunders is just a good company deticated to top quality producte. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS

Well, I prefer a Fish Ergo2, a Cougar with flatbands, a Bunnybuster, A+ or Flatband shooter (did I forget someone?) over the Saunders any day. All of these slingshots are commercial products, handmade by professionals.

Or did you mean "induatrially produced"? In this case I agree, Saunders is good. But Dankung is a good manufacturer as well, affordable, flexible and (in most cases) made from stainless steel. Is a Dankung better than a Saunders? I can't answer that question, the concepts are just too different.


----------



## SlingMan

RecurveMaster said:


> Saunders ALL THE WAY!!!
> 
> Shot mine today for 100 rounds. I guess I got a nack for this sport.
> I was nailing a 5" target at 10 meters nearly every shot.
> 
> Good work Bill!!!


Which Saunders do you have? I nailed a 2" target at 40 yards today with my falcon 2. Took my about 30 tries though.








[/quote]

I thought there was only the Falcon. I asked Bill before I bought one and he said the
Falcon is all that's available. Enlighten me please.


----------



## NaturalFork

JoergS said:


> Well, I prefer a Fish Ergo2, a Cougar with flatbands, a Bunnybuster, A+ or Flatband shooter (did I forget someone?) over the Saunders any day. All of these slingshots are commercial products, handmade by professionals.
> 
> Or did you mean "induatrially produced"? In this case I agree, Saunders is good. But Dankung is a good manufacturer as well, affordable, flexible and (in most cases) made from stainless steel. Is a Dankung better than a Saunders? I can't answer that question, the concepts are just too different.


I guess I didn't really think of these guys. I took the question as which of the MAJOR brands. I do love my A+ and my cougar is on its way.


----------



## shot in the foot

I love my dankung, and i dont own any of the other ones, but if i was going to pick one that i would like to own it would be one of pallan's, its got a lot of style to his, and for the price, a value for money, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker

Well . . . until I get my hands on my A+ PS-2, and my Fish Hunter Ergo-2, (both coming in the mail) I'm going with Dankung. I have a Jungle Hunter (with which I shoot the best) and a Cougar.







(but after what Dan did to it, I don't know if I want to shoot it anymore)


----------



## Sam

Dayhiker said:


> Well . . . until I get my hands on my A+ PS-2, and my Fish Hunter Ergo-2, (both coming in the mail) I'm going with Dankung. I have a Jungle Hunter (with which I shoot the best) and a Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but after what Dan did to it, I don't know if I want to shoot it anymore)


lol I think it deserves framing on a wall!

It's a shame Saunder's products seem to be unavailable in the UK!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Every shooter should have more that one slingshot and I have many from all over the world. I do like most of the custom makers and there products. I would take the Saunders Hawk with my Grip and Express bands hands down over and thing that I have shot out of China. Now then when I see one win a tournament here in the USA and support a tournament and jobs in the USA, I will become a more of a believer. I personally don't care for extruded slingshots. I like a little longer band life, so I don't care for any thing with sharp corners on the tips or sharp edges. I think that most shooters would like to pay less than 20 dollars for a very good shooting slingshot. The Saunders Hawk fits the bill and can be bought for under $20 about anywhere. It is made in the USA and they pay good wages. I sell it with my after market custom foam grip and a set of my express bands for $18 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. For that kind of money you can try it and if you don't like it, you won't be out very much. The hawk makes a great wing shooter. Sorry I don't ship the Hawk overseas. If you want to see all of the Saunders products here is a link to there home page. - Tex
http://www.sausa.com/


----------



## NightKnight

JoergS said:


> Well, I prefer a Fish Ergo2, a Cougar with flatbands, a Bunnybuster, A+ or Flatband shooter (did I forget someone?) over the Saunders any day. All of these slingshots are commercial products, handmade by professionals.
> 
> Or did you mean "induatrially produced"? In this case I agree, Saunders is good. But Dankung is a good manufacturer as well, affordable, flexible and (in most cases) made from stainless steel. Is a Dankung better than a Saunders? I can't answer that question, the concepts are just too different.


Those are all great, but you need to take something else into account. In the US (in most states) we can shoot wrist braced slingshots. For the amateur, the saunders will be more powerful and more accurate that any of the ones you mentioned, and easier to re-band. I have several of the ones you mentioned, but I look at them a bit like collectors guns. That nickel plated mother-of-pearl inlaid revolver may look great and shoot decent, but the Springfield or Glock will get the job done better under pressure. That doesnt mean I wouldn't buy the show gun (infact I guarantee I would), it just means that I'm more likly to use the Glock more often.


----------



## NaturalFork

Tex-Shooter said:


> Every shooter should have more that one slingshot and I have many from all over the world. I do like most of the custom makers and there products. I would take the Saunders Hawk with my Grip and Express bands hands down over and thing that I have shot out of China. Now then when I see one win a tournament here in the USA and support a tournament and jobs in the USA, I will become a more of a believer. I personally don't care for extruded slingshots. I like a little longer band life, so I don't care for any thing with sharp corners on the tips or sharp edges. I think that most shooters would like to pay less than 20 dollars for a very good shooting slingshot. The Saunders Hawk fits the bill and can be bought for under $20 about anywhere. It is made in the USA and they pay good wages. I sell it with my after market custom foam grip and a set of my express bands for $18 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. For that kind of money you can try it and if you don't like it, you won't be out very much. The hawk makes a great wing shooter. Sorry I don't ship the Hawk overseas. If you want to see all of the Saunders products here is a link to there home page. - Tex
> http://www.sausa.com/


Every slingshot I have ever bought in the past has been made in the U.S. because I too believe in paying U.S. based compainies and their workers. I did however just buy a Cougar.


----------



## NightKnight

For what its worth, I really wish that one of the small manufacturers would make a high quality wrist-braced model, preferably a starship. I would use it constantly.


----------



## JoergS

AaronC said:


> For what its worth, I really wish that one of the small manufacturers would make a high quality wrist-braced model, preferably a starship. I would use it constantly.


Well, what about the King Cat?


----------



## NightKnight

JoergS said:


> For what its worth, I really wish that one of the small manufacturers would make a high quality wrist-braced model, preferably a starship. I would use it constantly.


Well, what about the King Cat?
[/quote]

I wasnt aware that it was made anymore....


----------



## JoergS

Just ask Jack! He is a member here.

In terms of quality, I don't see how you can top the King Cat.


----------



## fish

best commercially available slingshot? the Hunter of course! and i sold nearly as many as barnet last year i can say so with confidence.


----------



## hawk2009

Whats a saunders hawk anyone got a picture.


----------



## NaturalFork

http://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=5&category=16


----------



## Martin

I would have to go for Flatbands Universal Ergo, This is a great slingshot comfortable accurate and has brilliant band-sets.

My other favourite would have to be Pallans PS1, it fits the hand perfectly, its accurate and small enough to slip in your pocket,
and both are affordable.

Martin


----------



## JoergS

Ain't it great what kind of variety we have by now?

Of course we all know that there is no "best slingshot". There are lots of very good products, all with unique advantages.

Best is to own them all!


----------



## powelly

For me the Barnett Diablo Pro II without the sight its useless








By that i mean mass produced


----------



## fish

JoergS said:


> Ain't it great what kind of variety we have by now?
> 
> Of course we all know that there is no "best slingshot". There are lots of very good products, all with unique advantages.
> 
> Best is to own them all!


ime getting there,still need a bunny buster if anyone want to trade!


----------



## smitty

I like the Saunders Hawk outfitted by Tex ! It is a great slingshot.


----------



## Flatband

Well, you knew I just had to chime in here. (BTW- I agree with Joerg-get them all!) For me best commecially produced Slingshots by a big manufacturer?- Saunders=IMHO. The Falcon 2 and 300 were favorites. Very Well made and shot great. Saunders is on the cutting edge as far as slingshots,cam loaded prong attachments for bands,tapered flat thin assemblies,foldable,extended forks,portable,formed pouches,high tech pouch attachment,strong frames continued R&D funding for new and different shooting platforms-it is all a company can do to improve it's position in the sport. I also must say that Dankung (which I don't know too much about,has come very far very fast with many designs and some nice innovations. The Chiefs Challenge? WOW Chief! That's the way to issue it! Offer a $1000 to beat the HFX- COOL!! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork

Flatband said:


> Well, you knew I just had to chime in here. (BTW- I agree with Joerg-get them all!) For me best commecially produced Slingshots by a big manufacturer?- Saunders=IMHO. The Falcon 2 and 300 were favorites. Very Well made and shot great. Saunders is on the cutting edge as far as slingshots,cam loaded prong attachments for bands,tapered flat thin assemblies,foldable,extended forks,portable,formed pouches,high tech pouch attachment,strong frames continued R&D funding for new and different shooting platforms-it is all a company can do to improve it's position in the sport. I also must say that Dankung (which I don't know too much about,has come very far very fast with many designs and some nice innovations. The Chiefs Challenge? WOW Chief! That's the way to issue it! Offer a $1000 to beat the HFX- COOL!! Flatband


Not to mention the band life on the Saunders. Those bands live longer than even any tube I have ever shot.


----------



## NaturalFork

Sam said:


> Well . . . until I get my hands on my A+ PS-2, and my Fish Hunter Ergo-2, (both coming in the mail) I'm going with Dankung. I have a Jungle Hunter (with which I shoot the best) and a Cougar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but after what Dan did to it, I don't know if I want to shoot it anymore)


lol I think it deserves framing on a wall!

It's a shame Saunder's products seem to be unavailable in the UK!








[/quote]

I checked their site. They seem to ship to the U.K.


----------



## smitty

I sure would like to see Geko and Torsten show up for the challenge ! They just might take home some money. Jim Harris also comes to mind...be a great way to introduce a new slingshot....


----------



## ZDP-189

Hey, would it be legal to run a cash pot at the East Coast Tourney? A $10 buy in would be below most people's pain threashold and would quickly grow to be a sizeable prize. If cash is not possible, then how about the stake being the catty used?


----------



## Chief AJ

Chief AJ said:


> Chief, Ill.is too far away for this weekend.I don't know about shooting at flying crap.Where will we hunt them?At the local sewage plant?
> All fun aside you know I make an arrow shooting slingshot that shoots pretty good.But as I said before ...Slingshots are for shooting pellets arrows are for shooting out of bows.
> Any one of my bows will out shoot your arrow shooting slingshot .
> We do not need to be shooting at live animals to prove a point.I love the competition of a challenge.
> I am not going to buy an Ill. hunting or fishing license.We can shoot at 3D targets at unknown distances and clay birds can simulate the pheasants or flying fish.
> I think we should do this at the East Coast Tournament with plenty of neutral witnesses.Bring your T.V crew.


Hey Jay,

In following your logic that you have a "Bow better than a slingshot" comes "Rifle better than bow" This whole thread is Best Commercial Slingshot. Now back in the 30's when I was boy slingshot shooting was bigger than Bow shooting. Here's what happen, Howard Hill, Fred Bear and Ben Person started Hunting & Fishing with bows. Slingshots were passed by because of using the bow for real hunting & fishing. Now a young person feels they must have a bow.

The HFX, Hunting & Fishing Slingshot right now is starting a movement that will bring slingshots to the level of bow, because the HFX has so many uses in the field. Glenn Trame (24), Slingshot Pro-Staffer says "I will take a slingshot over a bow any day". Glenn said that after making a very difficult shot on a large fast swimming fish on You Tube. The HFX is being bought up by the generation 18-25 who do not know about our great slingshot shooters of the past. The NEW shooters have placed no limits on what can be done with slingshots. They get an HFX and make great shots right away because they see on You Tube, TV outdoor shows and even the DVD that comes with the HFX what can be done in the field and streams. 

There is now NEW, Howard Hills and Fred Bears in there teens and early twenties with HFX slingshots in their hands shooting great deeds. 

Oh, Jay I can see what is coming: These new slingshots shooters will make our sport just as main stream as bow. 

Back to the Best Commercial Slingshot, is there any other commercial slingshot that shots that shoot balls, rocks and arrows other than my HFX??? Please enlighten me about this. 

All slingshot shooters should come to the East Coast Slingshot shoot and next one I promise not to break you favorite wooden slingshot again. Chief AJ of http://www.chiefaj.com 

[/quote]


----------



## Jaybird

Chief yes or no? Are you coming for the Challenge? This is coming from Patty NOT Jaybird


----------



## Tex-Shooter

No I will tell you what *I think* happened to *slingshot shooting* in the 60's; it was advent of *sorry tubular rubber* slingshots. It is starting to make a comeback because of flat bands and better tubes today. It has already made a big comeback in Europe *because of flat bands*and in China because of much better tubes. Slingshots were dead for years because of *sorry performance*, then *Saunders* turned the corner by reintroducing mass produced flat band slingshots. Today there are many custom flat band makers and slingshots are on the rise again. I want the promotions like Chief A J does so well, but I firmly believe that if slingshots are to get to be very big sport again it will because of flat bands. You will notice that as long as there were no flat band slingshot manufactures the sport was declining and almost dead. Where were the band wagons then! -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Hehehehe this thread is hilariously fun!!!!







I've got to go back to making slingshots now, but I do it with a smile!!!


----------



## Sam

pallan65 said:


> Hehehehe this thread is hilariously fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go back to making slingshots now, but I do it with a smile!!!


Lol I had no idea it'd end up like this! And lol is your wife cracking the whip?


----------



## sohy3010

JoergS said:


> Well, I prefer a Fish Ergo2, a Cougar with flatbands, a Bunnybuster, A+ or Flatband shooter (did I forget someone?) over the Saunders any day. All of these slingshots are commercial products, handmade by professionals.
> 
> Or did you mean "induatrially produced"? In this case I agree, Saunders is good. But Dankung is a good manufacturer as well, affordable, flexible and (in most cases) made from stainless steel. Is a Dankung better than a Saunders? I can't answer that question, the concepts are just too different.


i agree with Jorg, i prefer fish's poducts, but then they are not massly produced


----------



## NaturalFork

Lets not forget trumark. As someone who only target shoots, trumark offers a great very accurate slingshot. 100% made in the u.s. Sure the Saunders are more rugged and they have flatbands but trumarks are very lightweight (good for backpacking) strong and the rrt and rr2 tubes shoot just as well as the flat bands on the saunders. I love saunders products however I also really love trumark. I just wanted to give a good company some love.


----------



## baumstamm

RecurveMaster said:


> Lets not forget trumark. As someone who only target shoots, trumark offers a great very accurate slingshot. 100% made in the u.s. Sure the Saunders are more rugged and they have flatbands but trumarks are very lightweight (good for backpacking) strong and the rrt and rr2 tubes shoot just as well as the flat bands on the saunders. I love saunders products however I also really love trumark. I just wanted to give a good company some love.


i own a few trumark products, the bat is a shaky and wobly piece of nylon. don´t try strong bands! this is with normal tubes! after abt 20 ore 30 shots the maglite and the "adjustable stabilizer" will slip out if u don´t readjust it after 2 ore 3 shot. but this thing realy prefent of bad bandslaps! the rotating prongs are quite good u have a much longer bandlife. the amo u can store in the unergonomic gripp is much to small. the rrt is one of the best tubes ever, no question but a little therra band cost much less and is much more powerfull and prezise.
i also own a s9fot. with rotating prongs and the rr2 and the heavy dowels which always let the tubes slipp u get such painfull bandslaps that i think these dudes have never ever shot there own slingshots! i would realy like to see a video where there chairmann shoots the s9fot with the rr2 and amo small enough to fit in the gripp!
i also have a s9 no rotating prongs, but the bandslapp ist hard enough. the thing which makes me most angry, in germany they cost 2 times the price.
4 me the s9 looks like the hfx without airrow rest same fork and bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

To give the HFX its do, it does have a Grip that stabilizes it to shoot the heavier band sets with out flexing so much. My after market high density foam grip does the same thing pretty well for the S9 and. I do agree however with Baumstamm, I am not a fan of the BAT and I don't care much for any tube type slingshot personally. In fact when I sell the few S9’s that I have on hand, I will not sell the S9 any more. -- Tex


----------



## jephroux

you know for real
the best of anything slingshot knife gun baseball bat
ect,, is the one you got in your hand when you need it
my 2cents
jeff


----------



## jephroux

oops sorry
penny an a half


----------



## wilbanba

Sam said:


> I mean mass produced, like the Barnett Black Widow... Discuss!


1. saunders hawk (flats, change system)
2. marksman 3070 stealth (ergo, adjustable, protection)
3. weber slingbow (lightweight, OTF grip, can use flats)


----------



## NightKnight

I split off the Chief AJ HFX discussion. It can be found here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1902-chief-aj-hfx-discussion/


----------



## ZDP-189

Good move!


----------



## NaturalFork

baumstamm said:


> Lets not forget trumark. As someone who only target shoots, trumark offers a great very accurate slingshot. 100% made in the u.s. Sure the Saunders are more rugged and they have flatbands but trumarks are very lightweight (good for backpacking) strong and the rrt and rr2 tubes shoot just as well as the flat bands on the saunders. I love saunders products however I also really love trumark. I just wanted to give a good company some love.


i own a few trumark products, the bat is a shaky and wobly piece of nylon. don´t try strong bands! this is with normal tubes! after abt 20 ore 30 shots the maglite and the "adjustable stabilizer" will slip out if u don´t readjust it after 2 ore 3 shot. but this thing realy prefent of bad bandslaps! the rotating prongs are quite good u have a much longer bandlife. the amo u can store in the unergonomic gripp is much to small. the rrt is one of the best tubes ever, no question but a little therra band cost much less and is much more powerfull and prezise.
i also own a s9fot. with rotating prongs and the rr2 and the heavy dowels which always let the tubes slipp u get such painfull bandslaps that i think these dudes have never ever shot there own slingshots! i would realy like to see a video where there chairmann shoots the s9fot with the rr2 and amo small enough to fit in the gripp!
i also have a s9 no rotating prongs, but the bandslapp ist hard enough. the thing which makes me most angry, in germany they cost 2 times the price.
4 me the s9 looks like the hfx without airrow rest same fork and bands.
[/quote]

I have not tried the bat. I do not think I would like it. The trumark products I do own are top notch. In fact my trumarks are all my friends will shoot because they liek them so much.


----------



## Chief AJ

AaronC said:


> I split off the Chief AJ HFX discussion. It can be found here:
> http://slingshotforu...hfx-discussion/


The HFX is machined from solid block aircraft aluminum. At the bottom of the handle is a hex opening that the (fishing) reel fits into. So that the HFX can be used with or without the reel seat. A 5/16 bolt holds the reel seat into the hex opening so that the reel seat will not turn or slip.

The Stainless Steel spring loaded Arrow rest snaps up and down to shoot arrows or balls.

The arrow rest was designed by Ray Green at PS Solution, Plano, TX. PS Solutions cuts the arrow rest parts out with a nitrogen laser. PS Solution at Plano, TX makes computer cases and special latches cut with this special laser. All this info with photos is at http://www.newnsa.org










There are no plastic parts of the HFX. The aluminum parts are black anodized before assembly. The reel seat holds a big bowfishing reel like the Zebco 808 or AMS receiver reel or Muzzy reel. The sold aluminum reel seat can be modified to hold a camera and many other attachments. (I know people make fun of the reel seat and ask "why not a grenade launcher") At this time hundreds of shooters are using the reel seat on the HFX, other slingshots and Bows. The Super Bright Stabalight (made in TX) screws right into the front of the arrow rest enabling the slingshot shooting 24/7 for fish, game and targets.


----------



## ZDP-189

JoergS said:


> Just ask Jack! He is a member here.
> 
> In terms of quality, I don't see how you can top the King Cat.


I think this may be his website:

http://supershooting.com/Slingintro.html


----------



## Jaybird

How many slingshots do you have to sell before it is considered a commercially produced slingshot.


----------



## Jaybird

Can anyone give me the definition of a commercially produced slingshot?How about the hand made cottage industry slingshots? are they considered commercially produced?


----------



## smitty

If you make it to sell it, I say it is a commercially produced product, hence the root word "commerce". One guy in a garage shop may not make as many as a giant factory, but the opportunity is there for profit or loss, just the same. A small shop can turn its tooling, for a new model, on a dime, but a larger operation invests much more money for each model they make. Overhead on a garage shop, with one owner-operator is far less than just the payroll of a larger production facility.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The original thread said mass produced. That is what I was going by. Small or custom manufactures products are usually more expensive and are pointed more at a special market. Price does mean a lot to those on a limited budget like me. -- Tex


----------



## smitty

and me too.


----------



## Melchior

One thing I'd like to note is that the bands of a slingshot are interchangeable. You actually have to change them on a regular basis So slingshot and bands have to be evaluated separately. This also means that the "best commercially made" slingshot for you is the model that accepts good bands you can buy / make without too much effort and costs.


----------



## NightKnight

Tex-Shooter said:


> The original thread said mass produced. That is what I was going by. Small or custom manufactures products are usually more expensive and are pointed more at a special market. Price does mean a lot to those on a limited budget like me. -- Tex


Yeah, when I refer to Commercially Produced I mean mass produced. The guys like BunnyBuster, Fish, Flatband, etc are what I would refer to as Custom Manufacturers.


----------



## King Cat

AaronC said:


> For what its worth, I really wish that one of the small manufacturers would make a high quality wrist-braced model, preferably a starship. I would use it constantly.


Well, what about the King Cat?
[/quote]

I wasnt aware that it was made anymore....
[/quote]

The King Cat is now being advertized in the "vendor" section. Look under "Books and Slings".


----------



## Jaybird

I think the King Cat is the finest slingshot produced.Where can you get such fine workmanship for the money.I do not shoot that type of slingshot.I take it to youth days at several sportsmen clubs for show and tell.


----------



## Jaybird

I forgot to mention,when you look at a King Cat you can see a lot of thought and experiance went into the making.Jack uses the same slingshot for competition.He won the eagle eye shoot at the ECST with the same slingshot.


----------



## ZDP-189

Jack, I'd love to see the King Cat in a cast and machined aluminium commercial version.


----------

